# [Tutorial] Como obter os dados da Auriol no PC



## fablept (10 Mai 2011 às 17:53)

Atenção, este código só está confirmado que funciona com a Auriol h13726.

Se não tens uma estação semelhante a esta:





O mais provavel é que este código não irá funcionar.

Que dados estarão disponiveis no PC?
-Direcção de Vento
-Velocidade média
-Rajada de Vento
-Temperatura exterior
-Humidade exterior
-Precipitação


Material necessário:

*1x Arduino Uno ou duemilanove* - preço entre 15€ a 25€

Onde comprar?
PT
http://www.sonigate.com/pt/product/show_details/1781/Arduino-Uno
http://www.inmotion.pt/store/index.php?cPath=10&osCsid=a5ff01b4f3f0a6ac15491e7e2960c16d
...
Estrangeiro
Ebay..por 16€ c/ portes vindos da China, foi onde comprei o meu, já o flashei mais 100x, provoquei curtos circuitos..sempre a funcionar, vou encomendar o segundo do Ebay.
http://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/Buy

*1x Receptor 433.92Mhz*
São muito baratos, mas não se vende em PT. 
http://www.robotshop.com/eu/433mhz-high-sensitivity-transmitter-receiver-pair-rxa30.html
http://www.dinodirect.com/se-433-receiver-typeid-0-6011Grid/?cur=EUR
A loja é de confiança, mas vem da China, por isso leva muito tempo a chegar (+-1 mês)
Ebay
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=43...arduino&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

*Cabos de PC* (opcional)
São os cabos que ligam a motherboard à caixa..os conectores entram na perfeição nos pins do receptor 433.92Mhz, mas não entram no Arduino, por isso para ligar ao Arduino é necessário descarnar os fios. Os fios próprios para o Arduino vendem-se no  Ebay. Podem tb soldar os fios ao receptor.



*1)* Ligar os fios do receptor ao Arduino, primeiro localizam os pins correctos no Receptor (GND; VCC; DATA):

-GND do receptor liga ao GND do Arduino
-VCC do receptor liga a 5V do Arduino
-DATA do receptor liga ao PIN 2 do Arduino (Neste momento é o pin2, mas no futuro poderá ser o 8..mas informo se houver alguma mudança)

Exemplo




*


2)*
-Fazer dowload do software do Arduino
http://arduino.cc/en/Main/Software
-Ligar o Arduino por USB, em Vista e W7, os drivers devem instalar automaticamente, se não instalar automaticamente, escolher o driver da pasta "Drivers" no directório que fizeste download.
-Depois do Arduino estar instalado, abrir o software Arduino, escolher em "Tools" "Board" o vosso Arduino (Duel ou Uno). No mesmo local, escolher em "Serial Port" a porta de série em que o Arduino ficou instalado (ver no painel de controlo).
-Fazer download do firmware do Arduino em http://forum.auriolws.info/viewforum.php?f=8 . 
_Versão Cumulus_, para funcionar no Cumulus
_Versão WSDL_, para funcionar no WSDL
-No software Arduino ir a "Open" escolher a pasta do firmware que fizeste download.."UPLOAD" (as luzes do Arduino irão piscar)..quando disser "Done Uploading" podes fechar o software Arduino.


*2.1)* Para o *Cumulus* http://sandaysoft.com/downloads

-Tutorial em Inglês
http://forum.auriolws.info/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=36
Irei traduzir para PT dentro de alguns dias.


*2.2)* Para o *WSDL* https://sourceforge.net/projects/wmrx00/files/

-Iniciar WSDL (WX Data Logger)
-Tools-Options-HDWR-Weather Station Console, clicar em *Arduino*
Escolher as opções
-Com Port, a porta de série que o Arduino está a funcionar
-"Auto Config New sensors"
-"Use Any available Channel"
-Clicar em "Save"

E devem começar a receber os dados no WSDL.

Exemplo da Auriol a funcionar no Cumulus



WSDL




PS:
-Parece complicado, mas não é 
-O código do Arduino está sendo melhorado ao longo do tempo.
-Possivelmente terei um código para o Arduino que é compativel ao mesmo tempo para o Cumulus e o WSDL.
-Um barómetro com temperatura interior será adicionado no futuro (custa 17€)
-Este tópico servirá para dúvidas e informações de como obter os dados no PC.


----------



## jpproenca (10 Mai 2011 às 18:43)

Antes de mais os meus sinceros parabéns pelo progresso do projecto.

Primeira pergunta sobre os dados que estarão disponiveis no PC
-Direcção de Vento
-Rajada de Vento
-Temperatura exterior
-Temperatura Interior
-Precipitação

A velocidade média do vento não estará disponível no PC ? Vai ser calculada pelo programa do PC ?

A humidade também não vai estar disponível no PC ?

Onde é que o PC vai buscar a temperatura interior ?


----------



## Estação SP (10 Mai 2011 às 19:07)

muito obrigado !!

Mas tambem deve de dar para usar nas outras estaçoes é o mais provavel no axas?


----------



## fablept (10 Mai 2011 às 19:30)

jpproenca disse:


> Antes de mais os meus sinceros parabéns pelo progresso do projecto.
> 
> Primeira pergunta sobre os dados que estarão disponiveis no PC
> -Direcção de Vento
> ...



Já está corrigido..obrigado por avisares 

A temperatura interior estará disponível com o barómetro (BMP085, lê pressão absoluta e temperatura interior), é muito mais sensível do que os barómetros que vem nas estações e actualiza os dados a cada 10s (penso eu). Dentro de algumas semanas vou comprar um e adiciono o código.. 



Estação SP disse:


> muito obrigado !!
> 
> Mas tambem deve de dar para usar nas outras estaçoes é o mais provavel no axas?



O código da Auriol, só irá funcionar na Auriol e Clones..mas o que não falta na internet são códigos do Arduino para outras estações (Lacrosse, Oregon, etc)..mas para ser compatível com o Cumulus e o WSDL, é necessário alterar o código.


Tudo muito improvisado, feito às 3 pancadas


----------



## Estação SP (10 Mai 2011 às 20:32)

Entao isso dos códigos é complicado

como é que tu sabes o código da Auriol? e das outras pela net??

ou és tu que inventas o código para a tua estaçao?

entao de tiveces duas estaçoes Auriol tinhas de ter dois Arduinos, né?


----------



## Geiras (10 Mai 2011 às 20:57)

Muitos parabéns pelo progresso *fablept*


----------



## fablept (11 Mai 2011 às 00:31)

Estação SP disse:


> Entao isso dos códigos é complicado
> 
> como é que tu sabes o código da Auriol? e das outras pela net??
> 
> ...



Se não tens conhecimentos em programação C++ é muito complicado no inicio, mas o que não falta na internet são informações sobre programar o arduino

Deram-me um código de um sensor de temp/humidade e eu alterei-o de forma a ser compatível com a Auriol. Os códigos das outras estações são encontrados pela net, qualquer pessoa pode pegar no código e altera-lo ao seu gosto..

Posso ter duas ou mais Auriol a funcionar ao mesmo tempo, que um arduino iria receber os dados das estações, mas claro que se as mensagens sobrepuserem-se poderá haver perda de dados (as duas estações enviavam no mesmo milésimo de segundo uma msg).


----------



## fablept (17 Jun 2011 às 19:29)

Finalmente adicionei um barómetro com temperatura interior (BMP085), custou 15€ com portes. Se tiverem dúvidas é só perguntar


----------



## jpproenca (17 Jun 2011 às 21:39)

fablept disse:


> Finalmente adicionei um barómetro com temperatura interior (BMP085), custou 15€ com portes. Se tiverem dúvidas é só perguntar



Antes de mais os meus sinceros parabéns pelo importante evoluir do projecto que tenho acompanhado academicamente (porque não tenho capacidade para o acompanhar tecnicamente).

Mas, fablept em Peniche tem o cumulos a funcionar com uma Davis? Parece que sim pelo que vejo no 'About', mas nesse caso Abrantes (indicado no 'About') não é Peniche...

Isto não é uma crítica mas apenas um reparo para algo que parece não estar integralmente certo no 'About' do sítio.

Não tenho nada contra as Davis mas se os dados são de uma Auriol cá estou eu para 'defender' a Auriol 

O programa WSDL foi idealizado para trabalhar com as Oregon e evoluiu para receber directamente a informação dos periféricos das Oregon mediante utilização de um autómato Arduino. Isto foi considerado importante mesmo com a consola das Oregon a poderem comunicar com PCs. Agora veja-se o WSDL + Arduino a ser utilizado pela Auriol (e seus clones) com preços não de Oregon mas de Auriol que tem precisão e durabilidade semelhante - isto é obra de fablept no que diz respeito ao programa informático para o Arduino e também no que diz respeito a convencer o autor do WSDL a integrar a Auriol 

No caso da Auriol é necessário um barómetro e termo-higrómetro adicionais porque os disponíveis estão na consola e não comunicam via rádio; no caso das Oregon o barómetro e termo-higrómetro adicionais são um melhoramento importante para a precisão final pretendida.


----------



## actioman (17 Jun 2011 às 22:36)

jpproenca disse:


> (...)
> 
> No caso da Auriol é necessário um *barómetro e termo-higrómetro adicionais* porque os disponíveis estão na consola e não comunicam via rádio; no caso das Oregon o barómetro e termo-higrómetro adicionais são um melhoramento importante para a precisão final pretendida.



Convém esclarecer que quando te referes ao termo-higrómetro deve ser o que regista a temperatura e humidade interior certo? 
Se assim for, este tipo de sensores não têm grande interesse meteorológico, é mais um "add-on", pois o que nos interessa são as condições meteorológicas exteriores e não da nossa casa.


----------



## jpproenca (18 Jun 2011 às 16:01)

actioman disse:


> Convém esclarecer que quando te referes ao termo-higrómetro deve ser o que regista a temperatura e humidade interior certo?
> Se assim for, este tipo de sensores não têm grande interesse meteorológico, é mais um "add-on", pois o que nos interessa são as condições meteorológicas exteriores e não da nossa casa.



Certo.

Segundo julgo saber no caso das Oregon, a inclusão de um termo-higrómetro adicional (não o de exterior mas um adicional para substituir/complementar o de interior) decidida pelo pessoal do WSDL+Arduino, sendo de muito melhor qualidade permite ainda um certo 'controle' e aferição do termo-higrómetro de exterior mediante prévia comparação de leituras sob as mesmas condições e subsequente actuação de regulação das leituras do de exterior directamente no programa do computador. Ou seja, é possível 'regular' as leituras de exterior mediante prévia 'aferição' por comparação com o de interior adicional.

Isto de 'abandonar' a consola e passar a receber os dados directamente dos periféricos no computador é uma filosofia interessante.

E no caso da Auriol também, porque a Auriol (na sua qualidade de 'a mais barata do mercado') tem uma consola que não permite comunicar com o computador; mas os seus periféricos podem comunicar - e fablept viu isso e conseguiu por a comunicação a funcionar!


----------



## amando96 (19 Jun 2011 às 00:34)

Muito bom, ainda cheguei a tentar mas como tive problemas com o paypal tentei usar o módulo RF de uma campaínha, mas não fazia ideia que já existiam os códigos, e como não tenho osciloscópio nem tentei decifrar o que recebia da estação, ficou esquecido, acho que vou tentar adaptar esse código para um chip mais fracote porque um arduino é overkill.


----------



## fablept (22 Jun 2011 às 18:14)

@Jpproença 

A página ainda está em construção, ainda tem esses pormenores manhosos 

Escolhi o barómetro BMP085 pois é o mais conhecido e mais barato..a temperatura interior é apenas um extra. 

Incentivei o autor do WSDL a criar um protocolo genérico, pois a maioria de freewares é feita à medida do autor e depois temos dezenas de freewares para estações meteorológicas apenas com suporte à estação do autor, assim qualquer estação com qualquer tipo de micro-controlador é suportado pelo WSDL..podem fazer a sua própria estação e tem suporte de um bom freeware. 


@Anando96

Eu sei que o Arduino é overkill, mas para quem não tem conhecimentos de electrónica,um arduino já tem a "papinha toda feita" é só ligar, enviar o firmware e está feito 

Tens estes códigos para usares como base:
http://forum.auriolws.info/viewforum.php?f=8
-O meu (AuriolWS), é básico mas recebe todos os dados e desde que adicionei um "if" ao sketch, deixei de ter erros (tou a testar à quase um mês esse código e ainda não tive um erro, são +- 400 mil transmissões em 25 dias sem um único erro ). 
-O do cillo273, código muito completo, mas nunca consegui obter bons resultados com esse código. 

Até já se encontra arduinos a 12.5€ c/portes no Ebay, um receptor custa 2/3€..com 15€ já se obtem os dados no pc.

Para quem tem uma Auriol e nem tão cedo irá fazer um upgrade, recomendo vivamente ter os dados num pc. Fazem primeiro um investimento de 15/20€ no Arduino+receptor, se gostarem dos resultados podem depois adicionar o barómetro BMP085 por 15€. Se quiserem podem adquirir os componentes em Portugal http://inmotion.pt/store/, a loja é de confiança.


----------



## MeteoSPS (25 Out 2011 às 20:32)

Esta tecnica da para qualquer auriol?


----------



## fhff (27 Out 2011 às 10:39)

amando96 disse:


> Muito bom, ainda cheguei a tentar mas como tive problemas com o paypal tentei usar o módulo RF de uma campaínha, mas não fazia ideia que já existiam os códigos, e como não tenho osciloscópio nem tentei decifrar o que recebia da estação, ficou esquecido, acho que vou tentar adaptar esse código para um chip mais fracote porque um arduino é overkill.



Peço desculpa da minha ignorância e da consequente pergunta, mas o que querem dizer com o arduino é "overkill"? Consome muitos recursos do computador? É isso?
Vi este tópico com prazer, visto que tenho uma Auriol, mas tenho um portátil já com uns anitos. Devo esquecer esta ideia do Arduino?

Obrigado e cumprimentos


----------



## fablept (29 Out 2011 às 23:08)

fhff disse:


> Peço desculpa da minha ignorância e da consequente pergunta, mas o que querem dizer com o arduino é "overkill"? Consome muitos recursos do computador? É isso?
> Vi este tópico com prazer, visto que tenho uma Auriol, mas tenho um portátil já com uns anitos. Devo esquecer esta ideia do Arduino?
> 
> Obrigado e cumprimentos



Boas..

O Arduino é overkill no sentido que apenas vamos usar 1/100 do que um arduino possa fazer (é como ter um Ferrari  para andar na cidade ), mas pelo preço que andam os Arduino´s no Ebay nem vale a pena pensar noutra opção..

Se não tens intenção de mudar de estação nem tão cedo e tinhas gosto de ter os dados no pc ou na internet, o arduino é a única opção..


----------



## Peixe03 (19 Dez 2011 às 18:06)

fablept disse:


> Atenção, este código só está confirmado que funciona com a Auriol h13726.
> 
> Se não tens uma estação semelhante a esta:
> 
> ...




Boas,

Colegas antes de mais os meus parabens pelo post.
Em principio hoje ao final do dia, vou tentar passar no LIDL para adquirir uma Auriol deste tipo.
Para já não vou colocar um Arduino, quero primeiro testar a estação.
Mas pelo que li em vários foruns indicam que se deve mudar o sitio do sensor da temperatura. Colocar a sombra. Fazer um abrigo. ETC ETC.
Gostaria que me indicassem as vossas opinioes, e o que devo de realizar nos primeiros instantes visto estar-me a iniciar nestas andanças?
Obrigado


----------

